# The Rut Is On In MN



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

The rut is officially on in MN. I can officially say this every year once I see a buck in my yard. Every year we see does and fawns throughout the year, and no bucks. It's like clockwork, about a week before the firearm season begins, bucks start to show up outa no where. Just last night I went outside with my grunt call and spotted a deer right next to the usual doe/fawn hang-out where they eat underbrush. Sure enough, there stands a decent six pointer. I squated down and eventually grunted him within 20 yards of me. Last year was the same deal. Didn't see a buck until about a week before firearm season approached. That week I spotted two small basket eight pointers. They remained visible in my yard during the mid afternoon hours for about a week and a half and like ghosts disappeared never to be seen again. It's just absolutely amazing how the rut affects their behavior. Can't wait for this weekend. Good luck to all. :sniper:


----------



## BBBOMBSQUADBBB (Sep 30, 2005)

tommorow is opener. need i say more?

i have seen some with their necks wollen up perty good uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

saw no bucks rutting yet, but now theyre starting to show some signs.. hope we will have some colder weather at night to keep them moving and chasing and doing whatever they need to do. I will see for myself again this weekend. just a few little bucks last weekend, not many moving. Good Luck this weekend


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Rutting pretty good in northern MN, swollen necks, retarded behavior, stinky tarsal glands, all that good stuff.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The Bucks we put down this weekend definately had the Musky odor to them!!!


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

About the same here. We didn't see anything big all year at home.
On the opener, the big one crossed the opening by our house when we were hunting north of Crosby. He was following a doe.
We did well, but only little baskets up there..


----------

